# Soda Jerk by Juice Parlour



## Sir Vape (24/8/15)

Winner of 2015's Summit Award for best Soda / Drink vape.




*SODA JERK *

A quintessential treat from the past, a root beer float. This flavour will remind you of scoops of ice cream in bubbly, foamy root beer.

The king of all Root Beer Ice Cream floats. Soda Jerk captures all the elements of a Root Beer Soda balanced with the smooth and creamy elements of the vanilla ice cream. 

70VG/30PG

30ml

Get it here:

*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-parlour/products/soda-jerk*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (24/8/15)

That sounds awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/8/15)

@Gizmo it smells awesome i have to say.


----------

